# Volume de la sortie iPodTouch sur une chaîne Hifi



## BlueVelvet (17 Janvier 2009)

Salut,

A ma grande surprise, je constate ceci: lorsque je relie mon nouvel iTouch à ma chaîne Hifi via le dock Apple (le Universal Dock, branché par ailleurs au secteur, connexion son via mini-jack à la sortie et deux jack sur l'ampli), le son de sortie est incroyablement faible.

C'est une vraie chaîne Hifi, ampli NAD tirant à 4 Ohms, enceintes de luxe, câbles Van de Hul, etc. Aucun problème de ce côté.

Mais avec l'iTouch via le dock, je dois pousser l'ampli à son maximum. C'est viable, mais je dois tout le temps baisser les curseurs après usage de la connexion iTouch car si je mets à la suite un CD ou la radio, cela me fera exploser les circuits!

Je suis surpris d'une telle différence de volume. En gros, l'Ipod sort à 20 db au max. Certes, les iPods sont brimés sur le volume, ce qui est une bonne chose, mais là, la différence devient considérable. La puissance de sortie de l'iTouch est vraiment faible, au point de pousser tous les autres périphériques à leur maximum, ce qui n'est pas idéal.

Une idée? Merci


----------



## fandipod (17 Janvier 2009)

Tes morceaux sont en mp3? Avec qu'elle encodage(128,156,192)? Ou sinon essaye de convertir tes morceaux en AAC.


----------



## patafix (17 Janvier 2009)

J'utilise depuis peu un dock relié à mon kit 2.1 et je n'ai pas de problème de ce genre avec mon iTouch.
Juste une question bête mais, tu as essayé de monter le volume directement sur le touch ?

Sinon, soit il s'agit d'un problème sur le touch, soit sur le dock (au niveau du mini-jack de sortie par exemple, ou quelque chose dans ce genre là). L'idéal serait que tu puisses essayer avec un autre dock pour en avoir le cur net.
Tu as essayé d'enlever l'adaptateur du dock pour brancher directement l'iPod sur la prise dock nue ? Il suffit que l'adaptateur ait un petit défaut pour que la connexion ne se fasse pas tout à fait comme il faut. Ce serait un peu décevant de la part d'Apple, mais bon, ça peut toujours arriver !


----------



## BlueVelvet (17 Janvier 2009)

Merci 1000 fois pour vos réponses rapides!

C'était en effet un petit problème lié à l'enfichage de l'iTouch dans le dock via l'adaptateur. Avec le nouvel adaptateur pour le Touch, j'avais peur de forcer et ne fixais pas correctement l'appareil... Il faut s'adapter, heu, à l'adaptateur 

Maintenant avec une bonne connexion je constate que le signal de l'iPod reste légèrement en-dessous des sources directes (CD, Tuner), mais rien de comparable à la panique qui m'a fait poster cette question.

Quel bonheur ce iTouch 
Encore une fois merci à vous deux pour vos réponses, sujet clos, et bon dimanche!


----------

